# Future Ex Pat Needs Advice!



## scarletbkt (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello... I just signed up for this forum and I've been doing my research. I am hoping to relocate to the Playa Del Carmen area in the next few years and I need some advice from those with experience living abroad. I turned 40 this year and I've decided its time for a change. I'm a Marketing Business Analyst and I can do my job from anywhere so I'd like to find a job that won't mind me working remotely. I am wondering if anyone has any information about how to get started and what are the best options for finding a place to rent in Playa. I am visiting Playa in July and if any Ex Pats living in the area would like to get a GREEN'GO (pun intended) some advice I'd love to meet you for dinner and drinks while I'm in town!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Andale | Anuncios Clasificados de Playa del Carmen » Inmuebles

This would be a good place to start.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Another good place to start is using the SEARCH feature here - you will find questions to ask yourself - and answers you never thought of. We welcome new members to the Expat Forum and will give you all the advice and opinions we can. Buena suerte!


----------



## billder99 (Apr 14, 2012)

scarletbkt said:


> I am hoping to relocate to the Playa Del Carmen area in the next few years


Scarlet,

My wife and I live in Baja Sur but we absolutely love the Yucatan, from Merida to Chetumal. We especially love the area from Playa del Carmen to Tulum... so much to see and do, and a great expat community.

We cannot offer much specifically in regard to that area, but if you ever want to explore or research Baja Sur be sure to contact us.

Best wishes to finding your dream spot.

BD


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would think that landing that "work anywhere" job would be step one (if you don't have it already). Once you have that, you can take several trips down to PdC and spend some extended time to 1) make sure that PdC really is your dream spot to live and 2) scout the housing options, which are always best to suss out in person.

Then, when you are ready to make the move, you will be able to it with foreknowledge and confidence.

best of luck!


----------



## scarletbkt (Apr 12, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I would think that landing that "work anywhere" job would be step one (if you don't have it already). Once you have that, you can take several trips down to PdC and spend some extended time to 1) make sure that PdC really is your dream spot to live and 2) scout the housing options, which are always best to suss out in person.
> 
> Then, when you are ready to make the move, you will be able to it with foreknowledge and confidence.
> 
> best of luck!


I've actually been reading thru the posts and there are some other areas that peak my interest now and some great advice from others who've made the leap of faith. I've always wanted to give up the daily rat race and enjoy a slower paced beach life style. Events over the last few years in my life have made me feel that no time is better than now. While I still have my health to enjoy it. I've traveled to many different parts of Mexico vacationing but I like the Tulum/playa area because it's not only beautiful but also has some of the amenities I'm used to in Texas such as Walmart!  I don't want to be too far out or secluded. Plus my need for a good string Internet signal and an international airport near by will help with my plans to work remotely. Hopefully I can reduce my hours and spend time exploring and doing some type o volunteering. Ideally I'd like to try living in a few different areas for an extended stay to see what fits me best. Of course safety is ask a #1concern as I'll be making this new lifestyle leap alone. I've got a few years to save up and get my affairs in order but I'm glad I found this board. The advice of other expats is invaluable! I'm scared and excited all at the same time for this upcoming new phase of life!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

scarletbkt said:


> I've actually been reading thru the posts and there are some other areas that peak my interest now and some great advice from others who've made the leap of faith. I've always wanted to give up the daily rat race and enjoy a slower paced beach life style. Events over the last few years in my life have made me feel that no time is better than now. While I still have my health to enjoy it. I've traveled to many different parts of Mexico vacationing but I like the Tulum/playa area because it's not only beautiful but also has some of the amenities I'm used to in Texas such as Walmart!  I don't want to be too far out or secluded. Plus my need for a good string Internet signal and an international airport near by will help with my plans to work remotely. Hopefully I can reduce my hours and spend time exploring and doing some type o volunteering. Ideally I'd like to try living in a few different areas for an extended stay to see what fits me best. Of course safety is ask a #1concern as I'll be making this new lifestyle leap alone. I've got a few years to save up and get my affairs in order but I'm glad I found this board. The advice of other expats is invaluable! I'm scared and excited all at the same time for this upcoming new phase of life!


Scarletbkt,
I made the lifestyle leap alone a couple of years ago and am also from Dallas. Before making the move, to include starting a business here in Mexico, I traveled extensively to many parts of the country primarily in the middle highlands but also including Monterrey, San Luis Potosi, Queretero, Hidalgo, Merida, Villa Hermosa, Cancun and finally settled on Jalisco. While I did enjoy my travels, many of the locations are now too dangerous for eveyday living and traveling. (mainly the east side of the country north of the Yucatan) I echo the sentiments of previous posters in taking some time to explore. South of Guadalajara is great. Access to the second busiest airport in Mexico, safety and access to large "American" type stores is available. Plus depending where you may settle, no more than an hour or two from the Pacific. The weather is cooler here than in Dallas during the hot months and there are many, many mountains. Even in the smaller towns, mine has 40k, internet is decent to good. (about 1.2 mb per sec) I hope you can manuever well through the Spanish language. It is a huge benefit.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As with most folks, the 1st issue you need be very comfortable with is beach or no beach. There are a lot of folks that are really into shorts & sandals and are willing to brave the heat/humidity to have that lifestyle. If that is you, then the Tulum area as well as Progreso/Sisal north of Merida on the Yucutan seem to be very popular. There are certainly any number of places on the west coast that also are popular but you really need resolve up front, i.e. visit the beach areas especially in the summer, before deciding.
Once you make this decision, you can start focusing on what else important to you.


----------



## scarletbkt (Apr 12, 2012)

Growing up in Texas I feel I'll be okay surviving the heat although the humidity increase will likely take some getting used to. I'm guessing the rent will be much higher in the more populated areas but those areas appeal to me more being single and wanting more socialization. I'm curious to know what some of the pros and cons are that other expats experience living in mexico?? I'm hearing a lot of pros and not too many cons reading thru the board. I'm sure there has to be somewhat of a culture shock. It seems like for the most part the Mexican nationals are welcoming. I plan to attempt to learn the language as best I can before making the move. I know that is important and I feel it is my obligation to try to assimilate myself as much as possible. Thanks again for the suggestions and advice! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can do a 'heat test' at home, in Texas. Just turn off the AC in your house and car. Keep it off for a month in the summer. You'll sleep with the windows open and driving will simulate a local bus trip, especially if you take a fat person along in the seat beside you. 
Obviously, we prefer the central highlands; especially Jalisco. We do beach trips in winter and shoulder seasons. Even then, the hotels are air conditioned, but homes can seldom afford it.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Extracting your needs and life experience I'd jump in with the areas in or around Guadalajara. The GDL airport is international with many daily flights to Dallas, less than three hours away.

Texas heat, I understand, is abominable,and East Coast US humidity from Maryland to Florida is abominable also. Both combine both for 5 months a year and ratchet it up a couple of notches and that is what you would experience on the Pacific coast of Mexico. Mexicans from the coast come to the Central Sierra Madres to escape the rainy season (summer months)

Your internet experience around GUAD should be better than on the resort coasts in that the 8.5 million people who live there live by computers and ergo, the net will be strong. Do not expect US, Canadian or European strong yet, but for small companies like Ford Motor, Kaltex, HP and few other small concerns, connectivity does not seem to be a problem in Guad. Oh, big box stores, they are all over, just not one on top of the other in any one city

Another factor is your demographic. If you are a younger person, defined by us old coots as under 55 or so, the beautiful towns of Ajijic, Chapla, which are climatically the most desirable (no central heat or air conditioning in most buildings) is not a place. Unless your statement of kicking back means doing your business at your own pace and not expecting bars and clubs and late night life. Think of exciting as hanging out int he afternoon at a restaurant or coffee place, that is the laid back part - and if you need to be a Type A laid back person, you'll find wi-fi in many locations - withdrawal from Type A can be a difficult thing.

You have plenty of time to explore, take it, visit for more than a week to various locations, visit at different times of the year. If you come to explore, get a VRBO place to stay in, not a hotel or resort and live among the people. You will love many things about Mexico, so best of luck. 

Don't over explore; when you find your place, stop and stay for a while (like a couple of years). There is always "something better" on the other side of the hill, but if what you got on this side is good, why go further...you might find discontent.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Scarlet, moving to a new country will be different. You can focus on making it as close to what you are used to or go much more "native". Sort of seems what relates best to your comfort zone. My net on what could be called negatives or differences relates to that decision. You need to go in with an open mind and realize that things will probably be less smooth. Just tracking utilities, electricity, water, internet, TV, telephone requires effort. In the US, you probably give little if any thought. Also, there is a people time over material purchase. People here will go to great length to fix something rather than replace. This relates to cars, houses, and even to the smallest thing. We had a person fix a fuse rather than purchase a new one.
Traditionally there is much more focus on the family for all sorts of support rather than officials that are always viewed as somewhere between incompetent and corrupt. Relationships are always more important than any hierarchy in terms of getting something done.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm also used to the Texas summers , but wouldn't dream of staying in Playa del Carmen in the spring and summer if I could avoid it . Also , it feels more like Orlando than Mexico . 

It's a nice expensive place for extranjeros to be pampered in the winter .


----------

